# Southern Railway, and more



## Southern

I was chasing trains Saturday (4-20-13)




 
This track between Old Fort and Ridge Crest is 13 miles, has 7 tunnels, 14 degree curves, and a ruling grade of 2.2%


----------



## Southern

Same train next stop


----------



## tjcruiser

Gotta love that steamer pulling those lazy diesels along!


----------



## Southern

The GPs were there just in case they were needed and for braking.


----------



## Southern

This is a view from inside the train looking at the park where I shot the second video.


----------



## Carl

Nice shots


----------



## sawgunner

Very cool Southern!!


----------



## Southern

Thanks, It was a great weekend.

That park was a great place for a picnic. the track circles it. 
Andrews Geyser, Is NCs version of the PA horseshoe curve.


----------



## Southern

This is the Sunday afternoon run of the Norfolk Southern 21st Century Steam train coasting down hill out of Asheville NC. The next to last car is the one that we were on in the morning





We walked about 15 feet to take the next video.


----------



## Southern




----------



## tjcruiser

I checked out the geyser link ... neat history. Thanks, Southern!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Interesting, that answers the questions about mixing different types of passenger cars.


----------



## Southern

The Small one in the middle was the kitchen car made for WWII troop trains. It is now a souvenir and grill car. One of the cars that is owned by Norfolk Souther is equipped for head end power.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, I guess that old steamer didn't provide power to run the passenger cars.


----------



## Southern

*Speed bump*

On the CSX line near me there is a new turnout wanting to be installed. I was looking at and realized it was not like any that I had ever seen before.









.









Yes that is a hump in the track. It made that way.
There is no cut in the frog for the main line.









To get in to the sidding the wheels will have to jump over the main line rail.










I am to going to put one of these on my railroad.

The outside rail has a gard that holds the outer wheel on the rail.


----------



## tjcruiser

I've never seen that, either.

Is rail #3 (chalk mark) humped, as well (at the crossover)? I would assume it would have to be, right ???


----------



## Southern

Ya it is. 

I want to see a train go into that siding. The siding was used for "Stock Building Supply", but they closed that location.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's one of the oddest things I've seen, nice catch!


----------



## Southern

I am wondering if there is a piece of steel that is set in the frog when it is thrown for the wheels to ride over the main line.


----------

